# Plowing a factory bid...



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

What do you guys think.... priced it at $525 per plow and they're happy and have been paying me. Told them $9000 for the year (Jan1- Apr15). Does this seem reasonable? The white line near the left is 550 feet.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Prices in my area are lower than in S Ontario , but if that facility was here I would do it for 9000. However I would want a ceiling on the total amount of snow cleared for the contract period. And I would want to use calcium mixed sand on the park lots away from entrance doors.There would be a bonus in the contract if you ended up with a winter with high snowfall accumulation.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

The 9000 is NOT including salt. Takes me about 1.5h per 3-4" storm


----------



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

sounds good.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

$525 and it takes you an hour and a half.... Something is wrong there, you'll be making almost as much as me LOL...

Nurse that account


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

yes that seems fishy and who is doing the sidewalks that are everywhere


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, $525 for 1.5 hrs. of work? That's pretty good I would say. I think that seasonal sounds pretty good. That would allow you for about 90 hrs of truck time at $100/hr. Or 25 hrs at your $350/hr rate! Both sound pretty good to me. Make sure to take good care of them and keep them nice and clean.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

musclecarboy;944815 said:


> What do you guys think.... priced it at $525 per plow and they're happy and have been paying me. Told them $9000 for the year (Jan1- Apr15). Does this seem reasonable? The white line near the left is 550 feet.


Did you just pick up this lot? Is that why you started the contract as of Jan. 1st?


----------

